
Crowdsourcing the evolution of text parsing with unified - mxstbr
https://medium.com/unifiedjs/collectively-evolving-through-crowdsourcing-22c359ea95cc
======
mxstbr
MDX has been an absolute game-changer in the React ecosystem, taking the world
by storm: [https://github.com/mdx-js/mdx](https://github.com/mdx-js/mdx)

It's great to see them teaming up with the underlying libraries to try to
create a sustainable future. If you do anything with markdown in your JS
application, you probably are (or should be!) using these tools under the
hood, so supporting them is a great deal to make them even better!

